# The Second Coming of Christ



## rbcbob (Nov 16, 2009)

It is rare that I make bold to recommend a sermon by one of my fellow elders. This sermon was so exceptional that I want to commend it to any who want to be edified and have their souls yearn more for that glorious day.

SermonAudio.com - Reformed Baptist Church


----------

